# Orgasm, blocked tubes and conception - a rather interesting article!



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1279841/From-Britains-leading-fertility-expert-intriguing-question--Is-woman-likely-conceive-enjoys-sex.html


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

great find Miranda


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I have to say what a load of tosh!! I am unexplained & had a perfectly fine sex life thank you! Typical Daily Mail & my opinion of Dr Winston has sadly gone further down in my estimation.


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have to agree what complete rubbish!


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls i thought i would tell u my experience, the one and only time i have got pregnant naturally was when my DP and i climaxed at the same time    my DP said it felt like i had sucked everything outta him    (tmi). I have never managed to orgasm at the same time since that, i do really believe thats how i got preggars that month.

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi girls
very interesting article, i read it a while ago and completely dismised it as "tosh"

but, thinking back, the only time I had a spontaneous conception was the very month me and dh both climaxed spectacularly, it was the best sex and I know I ovulated the next day. i never expected a conception since my one tube was completely blocked and one partially. the one partially blocked was blocked at lapartoscopy but dye went slowly through with an hsg, so i was told I had less than 1% chance of a conception. 

it does make you think hey, but I could have just been very very lucky, i will never know for sure.I also had been a poor responder and had a dd though donoreggs(8months old at the time) who will be 6 soon and the other 4yrs

Take care
Danni xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Interesting. I cant believe only 33% of women have an orgasm during sex!!    I'd have a right strop if I didnt!!


----------

